# هتقول ايه ليسوع فى عيد الحب



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*فى عيد الحب تقول ايه ليسوع ؟؟*
*الحب نبعه يسوع وهو صاحب الحب العجيب ,فليس حب اعظم من هذا,*
*فهل ننسى يسوع فى هذا اليوم؟*
*فان كنت تقدر ان تحب امك وابوك وزوجتك فماذا عن يسوع؟؟*

*فحبه قد تجلى عالصليب*
*فهل تقول له happy valantines day  
من قلب حقا يتمنى الحب للجميع؟
*
*وان كنت حقا تريد قوله فكيف تقوله وباى لغة تقولة؟
*
*هل تعلم لغة التوبة ؟؟ فيسوع لا يعلم غير تلك اللغة ولا يريد ان يسمع منك غير تلك اللغة
*
*فهل قولت ليسوع*
*happy valantines day *

*وان كنت قد قولت فهل حقا قدمت معاه توبة تليق بهذا الحب؟*
*انا عن نفسى هقول له ..
كل سنة وانا معاك يا يسوع
كل سنه وخيرك مغرقنى
فاى حب اقدمه لك وانت نبع الحب**؟؟*
*وكيف اقدم حب لك وكل حب فى كيانى رده حب يسوع؟؟

فماذا ستقول ليسوع ؟؟ *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*الله يا رورو على موضوعاتك الجبارة 
انا بقى بما اني سينجل هههههههههه
و بما ان انا لحبيبي و حبيبي لي

و ذي ما قالت الترنيمة 
انا اقدر اقوله يا ابويا 
و اقدر اقوله حبيبي 
عايزة اقوله 
كل عيد حب و انت ابويا و حبيبي 
كل عيد حب و انا بنتك المدللة بنت الملك 
كل عيد حب و انت خيرك مغرقني 
كل عيد حب يا اجمل حب واصدق حب 
حب بيدي بس و مش بياخد 
حب من غير مقابل 
كل عيد حب و انت حبيبي الحنين اللي مهما بغلط وبزعله 
بيسامحني
كل عيد حب و انت اعظم حبيب ضحى بحياته علشان خاطر حبيبته تعيش معاه 
و يحجزلها مكان ف قصره الكبييييييييييير

كل عيد حب يا اطيب حبيب يا شافي كل اوجاعي وجروحي 
كل عيد حب يا احلى اب بياخد باله مني طول الوقت 
كل عيد حب يا اغلى صديق وقت ضيقي مش بلاقي حد غيره اجري عليه 
و ابكي ف حضنه و يطبطب عليا و يريحني 
و يحل مشاكلي و يداوي جروحي 
و يوعدني بساعدة و فرحة 

كل عيد حب يا ملجأ ليا من كل ضيقة 
يا طبيب شافي ف وقت مرضي 

كل عيد حب و انت حبيبي مخلصي و ابويا 
كل عيد حب و انت طيب يا حبيبي يسوع 

عارف بجد انا نفسي اقولك كل كلام الحب اللي ف الدنيا كله 
و مش هيكفي ابدا اللي بتعمله معايا 
و لا الحب اللي بتدهولي 
و الخير اللي مغرقني 
مافيش حاجة 

غير كل عيد حب و انت معايا يا يسوعي 
حصني و ملجأي 
بحبك اوووووووووووووووووووووي يا الهي العظيم الذي احبني اولا 

رورو موضوعك فوووووووووووووق الروعة 
تسلم ايدك يا جميلة انتي 
و كل عيد حب و انت طيبة يا اغلى اخت 
:flowers::36_3_16::36_3_15::36_3_1::smil11::11_6_204::36_3_19:
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *الله يا رورو على موضوعاتك الجبارة
> انا بقى بما اني سينجل هههههههههه
> و بما ان انا لحبيبي و حبيبي لي
> 
> ...



*موكا حبيبة قلبى كلامك جميل اووووووووى *
*وحب جميل لابوكى 
يسمع هو الحب اللى من غيره منقدرش نعيش 
هو اللى بنستمد منه المحبة لكل الناس 
بس لازم يبقى قلبنا مليان بحبه قبل اى شىء 
ميرسى لمرورك الرائع كعادتك يا موكا 
وكل سنة وانت حبيبة ابوكى السماوى 
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 نوفمبر 2013)

شايفا يا رورو انا قولت لحبيبى ايه النهرده الصبح--- تقوليش قلبى كان حاسس انه  عيد الحب قرب ههه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3540267&postcount=5572
  اقول لك يا رب كل عيد حب يا رب و انت طيب-- كل عيد حب و انت معانا و مالينا بروحك و نورك و سلامك--- انت عارف يا رب الى جوايا و قارى الى فى قلبى-- و عارف انى مش بعرف اعبر--عارفا انك عارف يا رب منغير ما اتكلم--
 اشكرك يا رورو على موضوعك الرائع 
 الرب يباركك


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شايفا يا رورو انا قولت لحبيبى ايه النهرده الصبح--- تقوليش قلبى كان حاسس انه  عيد الحب قرب ههه
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3540267&postcount=5572
> اقول لك يا رب كل عيد حب يا رب و انت طيب-- كل عيد حب و انت معانا و مالينا بروحك و نورك و سلامك--- انت عارف يا رب الى جوايا و قارى الى فى قلبى-- و عارف انى مش بعرف اعبر--عارفا انك عارف يا رب منغير ما اتكلم--
> اشكرك يا رورو على موضوعك الرائع
> الرب يباركك



*ههههههههه كفاية احساسك يا حبو 
وانا عرفتك اهو كمان ان بكرة الفلنتينج ههههههه 
كل سنة وانتى حبيبته وهو حبيبك يا حبو 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل نورتى الموضوع 
وميرسى للتقييم *


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*فكرا الموضوع جميله جدااا
الله محبه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 نوفمبر 2013)

لفتة كويسة منك يا اخت رورو
الرب يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل يارورو
تسلم ايديكي










​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *فكرا الموضوع جميله جدااا
> الله محبه
> *​


*ميرسى استاذى الغالى ربنا يخليك 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل *



ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لفتة كويسة منك يا اخت رورو
> الرب يباركك​


*ميرسى رمسيس ربنا يخليك نورت *



candy shop قال:


> ​


*نورتى يا ماما بمرورك الجميل 
اكيد اعظم حب حب يسوع *




واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع جميل يارورو
> تسلم ايديكي
> 
> 
> ...


*تسلميلى يا روح قلبى ربنا يخليكى 
نورتى يا قلبى بمرورك وكلامك الجميل*


----------



## AdmanTios (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*لكل ذكري تقدمة المحبة و ليس " عيد الحب " فقط
نُقدم و نرفع قلوبنا نحوك أنت يا مُخلصنا الصالح يا من
أحببتنا أولاً و أتيت من أجلنا نحن الخُطاة .... فلتتقبل يا رب المجد*


----------



## Samir poet (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *لكل ذكري تقدمة المحبة و ليس " عيد الحب " فقط
> نُقدم و نرفع قلوبنا نحوك أنت يا مُخلصنا الصالح يا من
> أحببتنا أولاً و أتيت من أجلنا نحن الخُطاة .... فلتتقبل يا رب المجد*



*نورت بمرورك الجميل ادمانتيوس 
لو المحبة تواجدت طول الوقت هتبقى الدنيا حلوة اوى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>





Samir poet قال:


>





Samir poet قال:


>





Samir poet قال:


>


*ميرسى سمير لمرورك الجميل 
نورت الموضوع *


----------



## sherihan81 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

_*سأقول له: 

احبك...انا منك... وبك... ولك...

واقول لك شكراً.... لانك اتحت لنا هذه الفرصة...

الرب يبارك حياتك عزيزتي رورو ايهاب*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> _*سأقول له:
> 
> احبك...انا منك... وبك... ولك...
> 
> ...



*نورتى الموضوع يا قمر بمرورك الرائع 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى 

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*فى عيد الحب هقوله انت يا الهنا كل الحب ورسالتك لينا كانت كلها حب ..أعطيتنا الخلاص الابدى وبذلت نفسك لأجلنا على الصليب ..تركت لنا رسالة حب وكما أحببتنا أنت أولا وصتنا أن نحب حتى أعدائنا 
وتركت لنا علامة حبك لنا الصليب لنتذكر دائما كم أحببتنا وضحيت لأجلنا .. وكلما قل حبنا وابتعدنا علينا أن نتذكر اثار المسامير على يديه 
 بحبك يا يسوع ..
ميرررسى يا رورو موضوعك جميل خالص يا حبيبتى ..ربنا يبارك حياتك ويملا قلبك بمحبته امين *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فى عيد الحب هقوله انت يا الهنا كل الحب ورسالتك لينا كانت كلها حب ..أعطيتنا الخلاص الابدى وبذلت نفسك لأجلنا على الصليب ..تركت لنا رسالة حب وكما أحببتنا أنت أولا وصتنا أن نحب حتى أعدائنا
> وتركت لنا علامة حبك لنا الصليب لنتذكر دائما كم أحببتنا وضحيت لأجلنا .. وكلما قل حبنا وابتعدنا علينا أن نتذكر اثار المسامير على يديه
> بحبك يا يسوع ..
> ميرررسى يا رورو موضوعك جميل خالص يا حبيبتى ..ربنا يبارك حياتك ويملا قلبك بمحبته امين *


*ميرسى يا دودو لمرورك وكلامك الجميل نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى 
يارب دايما يبقى هو مركز محبتنا اللى بنستمد منه المحبة للاخرين *


----------

